# FOG BOUND SPECKLED TROUT- Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Fished in the thick fog yesterday with Skip and Don Marks. Don Skip?s brother had not been fishing in Louisiana for some 4 yrs But since he was in town Skip set up the trip and as usual the weather did not matter we were going fishing. The fog was thick as soup but we got right on the trout picking up one every now and then drifting working soft plastics in all colors. As the sun came up the trout turned on and the fish were coming in at steady pace. The trouble was the pelican?s they would dive on our trout and try to steal them right at the boat. I had never seen them like this before they must be really hungry to be that bold. The trout were mixed in size with some nice studs mixed in. We caught trout all morning filling out our limit but with the high water, we found no redfish at all. The weather was looking bad so we called it day at noon and made in just as the rain was coming down. Great day with some good friends and trout fillets for all. Only saw 2 other boats out today we had the whole marsh to ourselves. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>75 Speckled Trout<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. How long do you catch them like that? All winter?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

All winter thru February. You have to fish between the fronts as the weather gets worse later in the winter. about the second to third day after a cold front moves thru things settle down and the water temps get above 50 degrees you can catch'em some times deep and some times shallow if the sun get's bright and warms the oyster reefs. Right now they are still shallow 5 ft or less. The fish in this pic were in 2 ft of water.


----------

